
Sass for Designers - joshuacc
http://sonspring.com/journal/sass-for-designers
======
tptacek
For whatever this is worth: you really don't need to have your third-party
designers using Sass to ship a Sass product. You have other options:

(a) You can convert the designer's CSS to Sass (designer CSS is going to be
suboptimal anyways)

(b) You can convert some of the designer's CSS to Sass (the parts you're going
to be "playing" with, like box and form styles) and leave the rest static.

(c) You can leave the designer's CSS intact as a static CSS file and then
extend and override it with Sass.

One of the more common bits of Haml/Sass FUD is that "designers won't use it",
which is true, but irrelevant.

(Having said all that: the last designer I worked with was excited to learn
Sass, and did a great job with it).

------
tghw
If you want to give SASS a try (specifically the SCSS dialect), we support it
at WebPutty.net. (Yes, I'm a dev on WebPutty and am totally biased, but I
actually do think the live preview makes it a good learning tool.)

------
bryne
I was on the fence until the bit about automatic spritesheeting via Compass.
This is awesome.

------
gbog
From the article: "This works on a Mac easily, because Ruby is already
installed on OS X out-of-the-box. If you are on Windows, you will first need
the Ruby Installer."

Where is Linux?

~~~
tghw
> Where is Linux?

For desktop use? In third place. Plus, most people on Linux know how to
install new software. Finally, the package managers included with many popular
distributions of Linux make finding and installing packages like Ruby so easy
that it's not even worth describing how to do.

